# Any1 for TANG?



## Philip Yu (Jun 13, 2022)

This is Shigefusa's 165 KU finish santoku.


----------



## stringer (Jun 13, 2022)

Full hidden tang is so much sexier than full metal jacket.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 14, 2022)

That's nice, but I would not take it with me on a trip to the moon.


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 14, 2022)

It’s a thick beast. Way easier to install than thin tangs.


----------



## Philip Yu (Jun 14, 2022)

Bensbites said:


> It’s a thick beast. Way easier to install than thin tangs.


8.5mm my friend measured at its thickest.


----------

